# Help me please



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

You don't think they see your inner beauty like you do. This is different from them perceiving you as ugly, and yourself seeing yourself as ugly because you think they perceive you as ugly. You see, they don't see you as ugly to begin with, just because you are quiet, apprehensive, and studious. Those things are good. Most of the kids your age are probably talking more, and doing more group activities with less awareness of themselves than you are. You can't expect them to see your true beauty like you do, because they don't take the time to stop and notice that which you do.

You see how you use the word pretty.. which has to do both with physical and mental in your description. As they said, you look like what you look like and you shouldn't try to change it. Your personality is what it is, and you should change it if you want to, but if not.. don't, because you're just fine like you are unless it's you that wants to change.


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

yara said:


> My problem is that I have Loooooooooooooooooooooow self-esteem,I think that i'm ugly and that people don't like me because i'm not pretty but i discussed it with my sisters and they kept telling me "you're so stupid ,are you blind ? you're very pretty" but i just can't see it ,and they also kept telling me beauty comes from the inside but still I didn't gain self esteem.
> please help me,I really need your help:crying:




I find this funny, send me a picture of yourself and i will clear this all up for you. If you are pretty that is what i will tell you, if you are ugly i will tell that you are pretty anyway, that should help your self- esteem.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

sooner said:


> I find this funny, send me a picture of yourself and i will clear this all up for you. If you are pretty that is what i will tell you, if you are ugly i will tell that you are pretty anyway, that should help your self- esteem.


for the sake of prevention i just want to point out that she is 12 going on 13, and english is a second language, AND she's an INFP, so the last thing she needs is your BS. in other words, this is a white flag thread. cheers.


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

Peace-3PO said:


> for the sake of prevention i just want to point out that she is 12 going on 13, and english is a second language, AND she's an INFP, so the last thing she needs is your BS. in other words, this is a white flag thread. cheers.




I was only trying to help. :sad: (Although in RL i have a devilish grin on my face.)


----------



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

I thought about saying the same thing sooner. I support your method. Yet see a flaw in that if she isn't desirable... you would hopefully lie to her and get back to the method everyone else is using, which is changing her mentality regardless of her real looks.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

yara said:


> as i said, sometimes well,actually most of the time i feel ugly when i look in the mirror,but when i'm not infront of the mirror i feel pretty because i know that i have a very good personality but i only feel that when i'm sitting with my sisters ,but when i sit with people i don't know i feel ugly again cause my real personality doesn't appear with them:crying:
> i'm sorry if i'm not writing english very well,i can only write arabic good


 So, it is a concern about being objectified, or seen only as a body, which you consider unattractive, because your introversion hides the more beautiful, meaningful aspects of your character? That's a more complicated problem than I expected. I'm not really sure how to deal with that, besides intentionally surrounding yourself with people who know and love you. Those people can probably introduce you to other like-minded people who would understand you and value you as more than a body.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

I would suggest to hang out with people who let your personality shine through. Since you seem to be sensitive to what other people think about you, you might be able to tell when someone will let you be yourself. Don't hang out with people that will bring you down.


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> I would suggest to hang out with people who let your personality shine through. Since you seem to be sensitive to what other people think about you, you might be able to tell when someone will let you be yourself. Don't hang out with people that will bring you down.


 the people who let my personality shine through are only my sisters,but don't think my sisters are angels who only want to help me ,they always criticizing me for my senstivity
my personality doesn't even shine through with my friends we're so diffrent and we have nothing in common to talk about ,they all talk about cartoons and at that time i feel like i'm gonna kill myself:frustrating:,but i still love them


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

Im sorry to say it Yara, but in school there are those people that nobody likes. You may be one of them, but always remember. Oh here you will only EVER be judged on your inner beauty and never on your outer beauty. (Unless you post your picture, in that case we may puke.)




Im so embarassed!!!!!! My F is showing.:shocked:


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

sooner said:


> Im sorry to say it Yara, but in school there are those people that nobody likes. You may be one of them, but always remember. Oh here you will only EVER be judged on your inner beauty and never on your outer beauty. (Unless you post your picture, in that case we may puke.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know those people but believe me i'm not one of them,i have friends and i know that there are some people don't like me at school but not everyone plus your words are really hurting me:sad:


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Stop doing the little fucker sooner, it doesn't have any use.


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

sooner said:


> Im sorry to say it Yara, but in school there are those people that nobody likes. You may be one of them, but always remember. Oh here you will only EVER be judged on your inner beauty and never on your outer beauty. (Unless you post your picture, in that case we may puke.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and look you're not helping ,so if you're not willing to write anything that can help me,then don't write here again ,understand?:angry:


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

yara said:


> and look you're not helping ,so if you're not willing to write anything that can help me,then don't write here again ,understand?:angry:




I though i said something nice..........:sad:


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

sooner said:


> I though i said something nice..........:sad:


 actually you didn't,and by the way i have a picture of me on my profile and i'm just saying that i don't care about your opinion about my looks


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, in all reality Yara, if you don't think that you are pretty then nothing we say can change that. You have to fix this yourself, if other people fix it for you by saying nice things about you then it wont boost your self-esteem seeing as you didn't do anything to boost it. You just listened to o other peoples admiration and they boosted it for you. What will happen when people arent there to give you emotional support???? what will you do then?



I say that with all of the respect in the world.


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

sooner said:


> Well, in all reality Yara, if you don't think that you are pretty then nothing we say can change that. You have to fix this yourself, if other people fix it for you by saying nice things about you then it wont boost your self-esteem seeing as you didn't do anything to boost it. You just listened to o other peoples admiration and they boosted it for you. What will happen when people arent there to give you emotional support???? what will you do then?
> 
> 
> 
> I say that with all of the respect in the world.


 I didn't say that i needed compliments:angry:


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

yara said:


> I didn't say that i needed compliments:angry:




Oh, so when you came here sobbing about your self esteem you didn't expect us to give you compliments?????



What do most people do when they are faced with somebody who has low self-esteem???? THEY GIVE THEM COMPLIMENTS.


Im only trying to help, no need to get angry.


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

sooner said:


> . What will happen when people arent there to give you emotional support???? what will you do then?


Sooner is right on that part, you won't always be able to have the emotional support you'll need. You have to learn to be on your own as hard as it may seems. But this comes with self confidence and as i said, castles are built brick by brick. 

Still nobody here was saying you nice things just for the sake of it, but rather giving directions. I can assure you.


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

sooner said:


> Oh, so when you came here sobbing about your self esteem you didn't expect us to give you compliments?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No actually i didn't expect that, i came here asking for help not for compliments so if you read what other people wrote they gave me what i wanted "help" not "compliments" plus i didn't ask for anything from you ,i don't want your help ,ok?


i'm sorry for what i wrote but you made me verrrrrrrrrrry angry


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

yara said:


> No actually i didn't expect that, i came here asking for help not for compliments so if you read what other people wrote they gave me what i wanted "help" not "compliments" plus i didn't ask for anything from you ,i don't want your help ,ok?
> 
> 
> i'm sorry for what i wrote but you made me verrrrrrrrrrry angry




You didn't expect people to give a little 13 year-old emotionally unstable INFP compliments?????? If you didn't see the compliments coming then you are one stupid piece of trash.


----------

